# DIGISCOPING



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I got a new camera for christmas and need some advice on a digiscoping setup. I've got a Nikon Prostaff spotting scope and a Canon powershot sx230 hs camera. Right now i'm looking at the universal adapter that vortex makes. Anyone use this adapter or do you have any other recommendations for me? Thanks


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, wait a minute here. It ain't Christmas yet !!!!!!!!!!!!! You been peeking again ????????? :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait a minute, how come you get to play with your stuff and we have to wait?

I have one made by Swarovski. It came with my scope and it works quite well. I'm not sure how much it would cost by itself but I bet it wouldn't be much.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Haha yeah I was that little sneak that would run upstairs early christmas morning and check out everything that santa brought and hadn't wrapped, then act completely surprised when we checked out what santa brought us as a family. Let me rephrase that... I know that i'm going to get a camera for christmas. Now, what digiscoping attachments do yall recommend for me? :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nikon Prostaff spotting scope are hard to set up digiscoping . I have the same scope and a universal clamp . The eye piece is to uneven and soft for it . I still try to do it , I sure if you get it just right it will work for ya .I have a Vortex VT-4365 with Nikon 20-60 X 82MM Pro Staff scope


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you looked into a tines up system???? They work amazingly well and can use just about any camera or scope....

Reggie hooked me up attaching a base ring to a camera I already had and giving me pointers....he is **** good about responding to emails and questions...
http://www.tinesup.com/scopecam_point__shoot.html


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the vortex universal mount and use it on my Diascope with a Canon SD. Works great. I'm a fan of using the camera timer for digiscoping. Eliminates hand shake and the result is clearer pictures, especially at longer/zoomed in photos.


----------

